# Leg hair



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

When I go to jackpots with my goats people will have their goats leg hair really fluffed up and I never really felt the need to ever do that but I have a new goat who bones arnt the thickest and I would love to know how to fluff them does any one know how to do that and do the judges care?








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

In most cases, it's a showmanship thing. Back when I showed steers we did it if we were showing in the "fitting and showing" class. We had a bar of wax (basically) and just drug it against the hair on the legs. Or we used a spray adhesive...like a super strong hair spray. It was a pain to wash out! Try your extension office and see if they have any info and if nothing else they should be able to give you the name of some 4Hers who could show you how to do it.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Look at Sullivans and get the green brush that goes on a small drill. You fluff the hair with that and then spray with an adhesive. But before you do it you will need to make sure legs are really clean and completely dry. I do it as a finishing step in big shows and on really nice goats that have a shot at winning. If they have a chance I don't do it as it is alot of work to wash out.


----------

